# Canadian (Saskatchewan) real estate market



## kamaldeeps22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all, so we have got Saskatchewan PNP PR. We came and visited last year and got the PR activated. Planning to Permanently come within this calendar year.

Was planning to buy the house at the earliest in either Regina or Saskatoon.

How is the real estate there ? Is it going down or up ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a look at the real estate market here.

You can find listings for homes for sale and rent across Canada on that website. They're genuine listings as the site is run by the Canadian Real Estate Association... that association has been in existence, in one form or other, for more than a century and the member agents have a code of ethics that they have to abide by.


----------



## kamaldeeps22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for link, I have already gone through the website. This is more of listing of houses, while I understand I get in touch with real estate agent, lawyer etc. I also wanted to check how is the market doing ?

Is it good to invest at this stage or wait for couple of months to, if the market gets lowered


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.rbc.com/economics/economic-data/pdf/home-resale-fcst_can.pdf

Canadian Housing Reports - RBC Economics

RBC (Canada's largest bank) routinely puts out those reports. 

No offense to the people of Sask but you should be buying a home there to live in and not to invest or speculate.


----------



## TCJ (Jan 24, 2012)

NickZ said:


> http://www.rbc.com/economics/economic-data/pdf/home-resale-fcst_can.pdf
> 
> Canadian Housing Reports - RBC Economics
> 
> ...


I would have thought that buying property as an investment in Canada is long over.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

TCJ said:


> I would have thought that buying property as an investment in Canada is long over.


Depends on what part of the country you are looking at.

If I had the $$$, i'd have done a buy-to-let purchase of a flat/condo or even a detached home in the Metro Vancouver area.

If I had carte blanche, I'd have also bought a condo in Whistler and found a good management company to let it out during the winter ski season.


----------



## TCJ (Jan 24, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Depends on what part of the country you are looking at.
> 
> If I had the $$$, i'd have done a buy-to-let purchase of a flat/condo or even a detached home in the Metro Vancouver area.
> 
> If I had carte blanche, I'd have also bought a condo in Whistler and found a good management company to let it out during the winter ski season.


That may have been the case many years ago, but not any more, all the articles about the housing market in Canada say its on a downward direction. In saying that there's going to be some than earn a profit from flipping, we flipped 6 houses in the late 2000s, but in Alberta those days are long gone.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd just be in it for a buy-to-let... let the monthly rent cover the mortgage payment and management fee plus a bit to build a nest egg. That way, when my husband and I retire, we'll have somewhere nice to retire to and a bit of money in the bank (we're in West London, UK but I was born and raised in Vancouver and would love to raise my daughter [4 in June] in Vancouver... sadly, the cost of living and [lack of equivalent] employment opportunities keep us in the UK, where my husband is from).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

TCJ said:


> That may have been the case many years ago, but not any more, all the articles about the housing market in Canada say its on a downward direction.



First, one cannot talk about the housing market "in Canada" as the markets will be different in St. John, Toronto, and Victoria. Second, there is no downward turn currently going on in Toronto or elsewhere in the GTA, nor I suspect is there a downward trend in Vancouver either.


----------



## TCJ (Jan 24, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Depends on what part of the country you are looking at.
> 
> If I had the $$$, i'd have done a buy-to-let purchase of a flat/condo or even a detached home in the Metro Vancouver area.
> 
> If I had carte blanche, I'd have also bought a condo in Whistler and found a good management company to let it out during the winter ski season.


Buying to rent only works if the property either stays at the same value or increases. 

As previously said in most parts of Canada those days are over.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm old enough to remember when the Toronto housing market blew up in the 70s and 80s. I'm sure there will be a correction sooner or later but the reasons GTA housing keeps going up are still there.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

TCJ said:


> As previously said in most parts of Canada those days are over.



No, they really aren't.


----------

